# "CD error Mech"??



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

I push the load button on my stock blaupunkt, PLEASE WAIT comes up for a short time, then the message "CD ERROR MECH" pops up. Quickest, cheapest solution anyone? I can't stand the radio any longer!!!

Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Pre-recorded CD or a burned one?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If it is a burned CD, is it in MP3 format? If so, the stock stereo won't play it.


----------



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

I dont get far enough to put the cd in. After the "Please wait", the CD error thing pops up. No chance to find out about the Cd's..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps trying to re-flash the stereo will jump start it back to life? You'd need the PIN in order to do this. A dealer could do this for you and no cost, operative word "could."


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

New2thefamily said:


> I push the load button on my stock blaupunkt, PLEASE WAIT comes up for a short time, then the message "CD ERROR MECH" pops up. Quickest, cheapest solution anyone? I can't stand the radio any longer!!!
> 
> Thanks


Never heard of that on a GTO. It happened to me on the wifes G8, we had the HU replaced. If you can't get it fixed go with an aftermarket HU.


----------

